# Technik beim Brandungsangeln?



## Chief Brolly (10. März 2021)

Ich dachte schon immer daran, vom früheren Hafen- und Molenangeln mal zum "richtigen" Brandungsangeln vom Strand umzuswitchen. 
Auf Gran Canaria habe ich das zum 1. Mal mit einer unpassenden Ausrüstung mitte der 80er Jahre erfolglos versucht. Später dasselbe in den Herbstferien auf Wangerooge nochmals. 

Meine Fragen an die Profis sind: Welche Technik setzt ihr ein, um die Köder weit und komplett auszuwerten? Geht ihr da mit der Wathose dazu bis zum Bauch ins Wasser und werft dann aus? 
Ich habe gelesen/gehört, das bei auflandigem Wind die besten Aussichten bestehen, gut zu fangen, stimmt das? 

Welche Wurftechnik wendet ihr an, wie weit senkt ihr die Rute nach hinten? 
Ich spreche jetzt mal vom Brandungsangeln in der Nordsee, wenn man von einem Strand vor der Brandung seine Montagen zum liegen bringt, ist es da schlimm mit der Wollhand? 

Verwendet ihr spezielle Anti-Krabben Vorfächer bzw. Montagen? 
Was brauche ich an Papieren/Genehmigungen außer dem staatlichen Fischereischein?


----------



## Michael.S (10. März 2021)

Nordsee gehört zum Küstengewässer da ist das Angeln frei , mit Wathose wird das nichts in der Nordsee das wird eher an der Ostsee gemacht in der Nordsee sind die Wellen zu hoch besonders wenn Schiffe vorbeifahren , ich Angle meist neben Stacks da braucht mann auch nicht weit werfen die Fische stehen direkt am Stack , betreten darf mann die Stacks leider nicht mehr , zu gefährlich wegen den oben genannten Wellen , Krabben sind leider überall und da weis ich auch keinen Rat zu


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (10. März 2021)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Meine Fragen an die Profis sind: Welche Technik setzt ihr ein, um die Köder weit und komplett auszuwerten? Geht ihr da mit der Wathose dazu bis zum Bauch ins Wasser und werft dann aus?
> Ich habe gelesen/gehört, das bei auflandigem Wind die besten Aussichten bestehen, gut zu fangen, stimmt das?
> 
> Welche Wurftechnik wendet ihr an, wie weit senkt ihr die Rute nach hinten?
> ...



Hiho o/
Geworfen wird eigentlich nur vom Strand aus, da man sich dabei je nach Technik bewegt, was bei Gewaltwürfen im Wasser sonst gerne mit einem Badetag endet.

Ja, es soll bei auflandigem Wind besser sein, das kann ich mangels Vergleichsmöglichkeit nicht bestätigen, aber es wäre zumindest logisch, da Wind und Welle auch Nährstoffe an die Küste spülen und dann folgt der Rattenschwanz. Was aber definitiv kommt ist Kraut ;-)

Ich verwende noch die einfache Überkopftechnik mit Blei ablegen, 2 Schritt vor und Schnur auf Spannung bringen, dann noch 2 Schritt und voll über der Schulter durchhebeln.
Es gibt auch noch eine wo du hinter deinem Rücken im Halbkreis mit Pendelbewegungen Schwung holst und dann über die Schulter kommst, die wird gerne bei Weitwurfwettbewerben angewendet.

Zur Wollhandkrabbe in der Nordsee kann ich nix sagen, aber in der Ostsee im Sommer/Spätsommer musst du alle 15 Minuten deine Montage kontrollieren.
Bei Antikrabben-Vorfächern sind i.d.R. die kleinen (1cm Durchmesser oder so) gelbroten Styroporperlen drauf, um den Wurm anzuheben.

Papiere in SH brauchst du nur die SH Angelerlaubnis. Entweder über die Webseite https://serviceportal.schleswig-holstein.de/Verwaltungsportal/Service/Entry/Fisch
Zahlbar nur mit Kreditkarte.

Zur Technik: 



 und 



Oder andere Videos je nach Gusto ;-)


----------



## rhinefisher (10. März 2021)

Es kommt an der Nordsee stark darauf an wo ich angeln möchte; einen Köder lege ich in die erste Rinne, welche meist 50-70m entfernt ist, einen zweiten Köder in die zweite Rinne, welche ca. 90-120m entfernt ist.
Für die Erste langt mir ein normaler Überkopfwurf, für die Zweite benutze ich den Pendelwurf.
Es ist sehr wichtig diese Rinnen genau zu erkennen und zu treffen - auf den Sandbänken fängste nix.


----------



## Chief Brolly (10. März 2021)

Okay, danke für eure Antworten! Woran erkenne/finde ich eine 1. und 2.Rinne, bzw. woran erkenne ich einen guten oder schlechten Angelplatz? 

Ich würde mich ja gern mit einem erfahrenen Local zusammentun, aber wenn keiner da ist, bin ich mit der Situation bestimmt überfordert. 
Alternativ würde ich bei der DLRG fragen, ggfs. einen Wattführer oder Fischer. Wen könnte man sonst noch fragen? 

Michael: Was ist ein Stack? 
Welchen Stellenwert haben die Stellen neben Buhnen zum Angeln? 
Ich bin noch am überlegen, wie ich am besten zum Angelplatz von der Unterkunft aus komme. 
Entweder mit einem geliehen Rad oder Bollerwagen. Zu Fuß nur im Einzelfall. Wie macht ihr das, was nehmt ihr mit, ist ein Windschutz wichtig? 

Ja das mit dem Kraut ist so eine Sache. In/an Krautfeldern halten sich gern Aale und Butt auf, aber auch Wollhand- und Strandkrabben. 
Zum Angeln würde ich die Zeit auflaufendes Wasser bis ca. 1h nach Stillwasser wählen und bei Ebbe nach Würmern graben. 

Als weitere Köder Garnelen und Muschelfleisch, wie hält letzteres am Haken? Ich nehme mal an, Wattis und Seeringler zieht ihr mit ner langen Wurmnadel von Richtung Hakenspitze aufs Vorfach....


----------



## Michael.S (10. März 2021)

Ein Stack ist eigentlich das selbe wie eine Buhne , das hier ist der Glameyer Stack in Otterndorf bei Niedrigwasser https://cuxpedia.de/index.php?title=Glameyer_Stack , bei Hochwasser sieht man ihn nicht mehr https://www.wikiwand.com/de/Glameyer-Stack , früher binn ich dem auflaufenden Wasser entgegen gelaufen und dann langsam mit der Flut zurück aber wie gesagt jetzt verboten , schöne Aale und Flundern gibt es da , mann mus allerdings weit Laufen oder mit dem Fahrad fahren


----------



## magi (11. März 2021)

Falls du NL angeln solltest: Dort ist es nicht unüblich dem Wasser zu folgen. Insbesondere an flachen Stränden. Bei dieser Taktik ist eine wathose highly recommended und bei aktuellen Temperaturen Pflicht. Tiefere Rinnen und spannende Bereiche siehst du meist gut von den Dünen. Muschelschalenansammlungen sind auch kein schlechter Indikator. Meiner Erfahrung nach ist die Windrichtung an der Nordsee nicht so wichtig, hauptsache du hast welchen. Wichtiger ist die Tide und Tageszeit. Ködertechnisch brauchst du auf jeden Fall Wattwürmer und Messermuscheln sind auch kein Fehler zu dieser Jahreszeit. Mit Kneifern geht dann m.E. eher im späten Frühjahr/Sommer was. Falls die Wittlinge gestapelt vor deinen Füssen stehen, lohnen sich ggf. auch Garnelen und Fischfetzen (oder auf Hornhecht generell natürlich). Zum klassischen Brandungsangeln eher Verlegenheitsköder. Bekommst du keine Würmer, nutze die Zeit besser anders als in der Brandung zu fischen


----------



## Chief Brolly (12. März 2021)

Wie ködert man Garnelen am besten an, wo sollte die Hakenspitze herausschauen?


----------



## Rheinspezie (12. März 2021)

Welche Tide und Tageszeit ist denn gut - geht auch Nachtangeln?

Ich habe gehört, Wittlinge sind eher kleinere Fische - ab welcher Länge hat man einen "guten / brauchbaren" für die Pfanne?

In welchen Monaten lohnt es sich - wann ist Saison? Die Bandbreite der häufigsten Fänge wäre auch interessant !

@ Chief - ich würde die Garnelen mit Kopf dran und voran über den Hakenbogen schieben - möglichst die glasigen , lebenden, die Du mit einem Kinderkescher
fangen könntest.
Ich würde je nach Größe ruhig 2,3 Garnelen draufschieben und den Haken ( außer der Spitze ) gut bedecken.

R.s.


----------



## magi (13. März 2021)

Nachtangeln in NL an der Küste funktioniert meist gut und das insbesondere im Sommer auf Seezunge. Interessant ist i.d.R. auch auflaufendes Wasser in Verbindung mit der Dämmerungs- oder Nachtphase. Wer sich für die aktuellen Fänge in NL interessiert sollte sich hier schlau machen. (Pflichtlektüre neben dem Tidenkalender)...


----------



## rhinefisher (13. März 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Ich habe gehört, Wittlinge sind eher kleinere Fische - ab welcher Länge hat man einen "guten / brauchbaren" für die Pfanne?



Wittlinge gehen März/April sehr gut. Mitnehmen lohnt für mich so ab 30cm. Die sind recht schmackhaft, aber Große, so ab 40cm, sind leider selten geworden.. .
Das macht man aber besser vom Boot.


----------



## Chief Brolly (13. März 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Welche Tide und Tageszeit ist denn gut - geht auch Nachtangeln?
> 
> Ich habe gehört, Wittlinge sind eher kleinere Fische - ab welcher Länge hat man einen "guten / brauchbaren" für die Pfanne?
> 
> ...


Also du meinst, die Garnelen vom Kopf her aufziehen? Meint ihr, das die Fische diese mit dem Kopf zuerst fressen? 
Oder ist das eigentlich egal, wie man die anködern?


----------



## rhinefisher (13. März 2021)

Also mit Garnelen vergeude ich meine Zeit eher nicht.
Zwei Wattwürmer und nen Seeringelwurm hinterher ist eigentlich am fängigsten - deshalb machen es auch alle.
Ach ja, wie magi schon erwähnte, gehen Messermuscheln manchmal erstaunlich gut...
Da brauchste aber Baitelastic.


----------



## magi (13. März 2021)

Sehe das genauso wie rhinefisher. Muscheln würde ich stets den Garnelen vorziehen, wenn es keine Würmer geben sollte-was in NL schon fast unmöglich ist. Dort gilt auch weitläufig die (gute) Sitte, seine Köderreste an die noch anwesenden Mitangler zu verschenken. Und Würmer kosten da echt nicht Die Welt,  ca. 10-14 ct. für den Wattwurm und um die 6,5 € für eine metrische Unze (100 g) Standard-Kneifer. Da können die Kollegen an der Ostsee glatt neidisch werden


----------



## hans albers (29. März 2021)

also nordsee in d ist schon speziell zum angeln.
ich würde dir da eher  die ostseeküste empfehlen.
da ist nicht solche tide und man kann auch vom strand angeln
(oder aber von der seebrücke).

allerdings wirst du erstmal einiges an tackle brauchen zb.
ordentliche rollen, ruten, brandungsdreibein, vorfächer (am besten selbst binden),bleie
gute klamotten und evtl. noch nen trolly und nen shelter.
(wenn es vom strand aus geht)

köder sind auch wattis mit seeringler als "stopper".
von der brücke kann man auch mit dem buttlöffel an leichterer rute ne runde zuppeln.

gute zeiten sind herbst  oder bis in den frühling abends.

fangen kann man platte, dorsch, wittling, aalmuttern (die nerven)
und mit sehr viel glück ne meerforelle.


----------

